# Stan's Iron Cross Disc or Alpha 340 Disc for crossbike



## ncruz408 (Dec 31, 2011)

Just picked up a Trek Crossrip Elite and am debating between the Stan's Iron Cross Disc or Alpha 340 Disc. I do not plan racing it but right now I can get an amazing discount on either set of rims. Price from my LBS would be $440 for the Iron cross and $550 for the Alpha's. HAs anyone experienced these wheelsets and if so any thoughts/opinions. I ride 90% road and 10% gravel/fireroad. I like the capability to fit 28c road tires and 32+ cross tires if needed during the winter. Here are the links: Iron Cross Wheelset and Alpha 340 Disc Wheelset 24/28. Please let me know what you think?


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

You'll probably be happy with either. I'd go Iron Cross and then use the money you saved on something else for the bike.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I've seen too many people have troubles with those alpha rims. I'd go for the Iron Cross.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Of those two choices I'd go with the Iron Cross. The rims are a little wider and would probably work well with 28mm road tires. I don't see anything that would make the others worth the extra money.

I also have a CrossRip and am building some road wheels for 25s that will be on the bike most of the time. I'll keep good cross tires on the stock wheels and switch them out for riding off-road or gravel rail-trails and rough surfaces.

I'm not predicting problems but I wonder how those light wheels will last over time. The fronts have 24 Supercomp (14-17-15) spokes with alloy nips and are 2x.
I haven't experienced it yet but expect disc braking (with 25s) on the road to be much more powerful than anything off-road. 
These are the fifth set of prebuilt wheels that I've seen advertised with only 24 spokes in the front so they must be strong enough; that many companies can't be wrong; surely they've tested them extensively.

Edit: For that price those wheels are a really great deal. Most of the less-expensive sets I've seen weigh 1800-2200 grams.
I'm building a set that will weight a little over 1500g like those, and the parts alone are just under $400, so $440 for that set is great!


----------



## mudrock (Jun 4, 2008)

The Iron Cross may be too wide for 28s. it says right in the description that they are only suitable low pressure cx tires. I don't have any experience with either rim tho: I use the Crests with Ravens and Serfas Vidas commuter tires and love them. Plan to try them next with Ritchey Speedmax 32s, tubeless hopefully.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Iron Cross, unless you plan to try road tires tubeless or need the rim brake tracks on the 340's. I have been meaning to buy a set from performancebike when they have them at 20% off ($440 also) and have them in stock.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

ncruz408 said:


> Just picked up a Trek Crossrip Elite and am debating between the Stan's Iron Cross Disc or Alpha 340 Disc. I do not plan racing it but right now I can get an amazing discount on either set of rims. Price from my LBS would be $440 for the Iron cross and $550 for the Alpha's. HAs anyone experienced these wheelsets and if so any thoughts/opinions. *I ride 90% road and 10% gravel/fireroad*. I like the capability to fit 28c road tires and 32+ cross tires if needed during the winter. Here are the links: Iron Cross Wheelset and Alpha 340 Disc Wheelset 24/28. Please let me know what you think?




A quick search on Notube's messageboard forum:
View topic - Iron cross wheels ? Messageboard.NoTubes.com


> Iron cross is designed to run tubeless at low pressure. Most road tubeless tires will not fit. Many road tires with a tube will not fit. Running it at higher pressure is not recommened and may shorten the life span of the rim. Alpha 340 disc is the best solution if you want to run a tire at high pressure.



I would rather get a set of Alpha 400 built up with disc hubs.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

not on your shortlist, but: Velocity A23s run tubeless:

Velocity Wheels

Long Term Review: Velocity A23 Wheelset ? Comp Build


----------



## ncruz408 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the comments =) sale is now over I didn't purchase any wheel sets yet but still researching... was also thinking about ztr crests not sure if the rear will fit my 13 Trek Crossrip


----------

